# USB working but does not read USB?



## Wildfire 1949 (Sep 19, 2018)

First off Sorry if this thread is overdone but I am terrible at navigating forums. 
Second I bought a 2016 Chevy Cruze LT Turbo and was using a USB for my music. The USB was working perfectly fine and then I had taken my USB out to use for my Wii (I add this in because I had to re-format it for my Wii and I think my be important). I ended up re-formatting it and putting my music back onto the USB and put it back into my Cruze. It now clicks in a lights up as though it is reading, but the USB does not pop up on my Infotainment Center. 
So I know that this type of USB does in fact work in my Cruze as it was working fine for months and months and the USB lights up and looks like it is reading when plugged in. It just does not show up in my options that a USB is present.
Is this a problem with the formatting process? Or is this more a car issue and should take it into Chevrolet? Any help would be great! Thanks in advanced and sorry for yet another thread!


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

More than likely its how it was formated. You should format in a Windows computer and it should work fine. I also believe it needs to be format as FAT32. if you have to manual for the car it will state what format it needs to be in.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

